# Brouchure arrives!



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

a first for VW! brouchure before the actual car


----------



## jettavr600 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (Conejo GTI)*

picture or it ain't happen!!!


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (jettavr600)*

whats your email? I cant post pics form my work computer


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_a first for VW! brouchure before the actual car









LMAO!!!







No kidding!


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (jettavr600)*


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (Conejo GTI)*

I would love one of these brochures








Are you up for a trade ?


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (phaeton)*

My dealer was handing these out as well. Nice brochure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (TigerinColorado)*

when do they start to sell them? when is the first delivery date?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (euro_vw)*

mid to late September


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (QUATTR0)*

That's awesome, they have Montréal scenery!


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_That's awesome, they have Montréal scenery!

Noticed that too. go Montreal


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (Mc.Dub)*

Just got the rest of my dealer materials:
a baby bid that has the VW logo and said : mud flaps
german engeeniering on board signs and other stuff


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Brouchure arrives! (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_a first for VW! brouchure before the actual car









Because it is a Chrysler.


----------

